# Most durable poches



## scouser (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Can you share your experience with me regarding pouches. I am wondering which are the most durable ones, and how long they last.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

https://simple-shot.com/diy/pouches/supersure-pouches/ and performance pouches from performance catapults on facebook, those are the best in my opinion


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Also look at Warrior pouches. But Supersure are good.

Some guys have had Supersure ones last years...


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I can only speak of the quality and durability of SuperSure. Some of the ones I am using now are going on 2y old. I had one delaminate very early, hopefully it was a one-of.

Oh yeah, I have a few e-Shot pouches (I think I bought them from him) and they are a fine pouch too. Have lasted me a while with no issues.

I was burned on schwack from the classified section, die cut, must have been old, delaminated and wasted $50+ on them.

Warrior are getting fantastic reviews and appear to be a quality pouch. Hopefully they are durable and last, time will tell. Some fine shooters are now using them, so that says something.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I've used Ray Shots supersure pouches for years. No problems at all


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I use the kangaroo from Simple Shot. I prefer the large as I shoot heavy ammo.

I often shoot suoer heavy like triple TBG or more. I also shoot odd ammo like nuts.

I have never worn one of these out. I reuse them on bandset after bandset and lose them before they wear out.

The only drawback is they are stiff when you first get them. But you can break them in easily. I just carry new ones around and rub on them like a worry stone whenever I think of it and they are subtle by the end of the day.

I have leather punches etc. But nothing I can make comes close to these. Super Sure pouches are good, but they delaminate far before my roo pouches even show wear. They are also a little thick for my tastes. But I'd say they are second to the roo pouches in my experience.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Buy leather off e-bay and punch my own from pouch die I got from GZK.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I've only recently come into my first SuperSure pouch, but I do really like it!

Before that, Monkeynipples (he's a real person I swear) was super generous and sent me a couple Dankung "Liquid Bullet" synthetic pouches and a few Kangaroo or "Roo" BB pouches made by Metro Made Goods.

I'll be frank, I've unceremoniously abused the Roo pouch and it hasn't budged. All I do to maintain it is give it a bit of oil from time to time. Easily thousands of shots, plastic and metal BBs both.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Have you thought about one of those hand knitted pouches? I've seen a few on the forums but not recently, from what I've read they last a while! For some reason @MrMuz comes to mind first? Maybe he could shed some light? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

The best and longest lasting bull whips are made from kangaroo hide. If it will stand up to the abuse of heavy use as a bull whip it should last forever on a slingshot.


----------



## scouser (Jul 18, 2017)

Thank you guys for the answers.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Its a matter of preference. Kangaroo leather lasts a very long time.


----------

